# Videos of the Droid 3



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought I would share, they look like some simpleton vids though.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

My grandma's confused?


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

May be simple but cool to see the device in action and see that it does exist. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Man that thing sure is pretty.

Sent from a galaxy far far away.......


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

looks kinda clunky...? or am i just crazy lol?


----------

